# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  سوال در مورد  ERP

## hossein_va

سلام.  یه مشکلی که من برخورد کردم اینکه ERP دقیقا چی هست؟ آیا یه نرم افزار هست که باید روی یک کامپیوتر نصب بشه؟ یا باید توی شبکه نصب بشه ؟

----------

